# what is this little mousie??



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

she is red eyes and her coat is long but what is she? can anyone help?  

__
https://flic.kr/p/5089350606


__
https://flic.kr/p/5089354042


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks Argente to me


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks Recessive yellow to me.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Again, we don't have it here! :lol:

I'd say argente too, I can see a hint of a blue undercoat in one of the pictures.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Argente. No doubt.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Gosh! :lol:

Well if people would put their location in their info, this would be easier. :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, location makes a huge difference in a lot of things; identifying colours, recommending brands of bedding and food, medicine, etc etc. It's really helpful to know whereabouts people are before replying!

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i thought she was argente. thankyou everyone. ive tried editing my profile but cant :x . so i could put my location on and add a wee photo to my name xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hooray for location!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol: managed to do that but how did u get your little mousie pic up under your name? cant do it


----------

